# Guadalajara



## playwithdiego (Jan 23, 2010)

Im American have lived in Vallarta for nearly 2 years but im kind of tired of my life here, beaches and hotels, i love it and will always come back to vacation but i feel the need to be in a big city.

I dont know much about Guadaljara, i visited but wondered if any fellow expats could tell me of the best areas to live that are regarded as safe and affordable.

I currently pay 7000 pesos for a condominiom in Vallarta complete with pool, security and electricity, gas, cable and water included.

I was hoping to live somewhere similar which is close to most things or a short taxi or bus ride from most things. However, i do want to live in GDL itself.

Any advice on any publications where I can find adverts for apartments and condos for rent to would be great.

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated including decent removal companies.

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Take a look at the classifieds in El Informador :: Noticias de Jalisco, México, Deportes & Entretenimiento or el mural, for which I don't have the link, but Google will help you find it.
The better areas are in Chapalita and Zapopan, but there are others, I'm sure.


----------

